# 2006 Anniversaries



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 18, 2005)

Some historical anniversaries of note which take place in 2006:

* 940th anniversary of the Battle of Hastings
* 700th anniversary of the crowning of Robert the Bruce as king of Scotland (1306)
* 590th anniversary of the death of Jerome of Prague
* 500th anniversary of the death of Christopher Columbus
* 490th anniversary of the promulgation of Reinheitsgebot (1516)
* 470th anniversary of the death of William Tyndale
* 460th anniversary of the death of Martin Luther
* 460th anniversary of the death of George Wishart
* 450th anniversary of the first Christian wedding in North America
* 400th anniversary of the birth of Rembrandt
* 450th anniversary of the death of Thomas Cranmer
* 390th anniversary of the death of William Shakespeare
* 390th anniversary of the birth of John Owen
* 370th anniversary of the founding of Harvard University
* 360th anniversary of the presentation of the Westminster Confession to Parliament
* 360th anniversary of the death of William Twisse
* 350th anniversary of the death of James Ussher
* 340th anniversary of the Great Fire of London
* 340th anniversary of the Pentland Uprising
* 340th anniversary of the death of Hugh McKail
* 330th anniversary of the birth of Thomas Boston
* 230th anniversary of the American Declaration of Independence
* 200th anniversary of the birth of Stand Watie
* 170th anniversary of the Fall of the Alamo
* 100th anniversary of the birth of Dietrich Bonhoeffer
* Ian Paisley's 80th birthday
* 70th anniversary of the founding of the Orthodox Presbyterian Church
* 50th anniversary of the Hungarian Uprising
* 40th anniversary of the Supreme Court decision which banned prayer in American public schools
* 10th anniversary of TWA Flight 800


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 3, 2006)

January 17 is the 250th anniversary of the birth of Mozart (1756).


----------



## Gregg (Jan 3, 2006)

61st anniversary of Earl Scruggs making his debut with Bill Monroe´s Blue Grass Boys. December 8, 1945

[Edited on 1-3-2006 by Gregg]


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Jan 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> January 17 is the 250th anniversary of the birth of Mozart (1756).


thanks for reminding me. I have to mark this on my calendar so as to turn my radio on the local classical station.


----------



## Plimoth Thom (Jan 3, 2006)

We're now in the third year of 250th anniversary commemorations of the French and Indian War, one of the most defining events in American, British, French and Canadian history.

French and Indian War 250th


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Plimoth Thom_
> We're now in the third year of 250th anniversary commemorations of the French and Indian War, one of the most defining events in American, British, French and Canadian history.
> 
> French and Indian War 250th



Thom,

Do you have any thoughts on the PBS special?


----------



## Plimoth Thom (Jan 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Plimoth Thom_
> ...



I've been studying the French and Indian War as an amateur historian, college student, and reenactor for almost 10 years, so I've been following the progress of "The War That Made America" for quite some time now. I believe the impact of this war cannot be overestimated. It directly lead to the American Revolution and shaped who we are as Americans. So I'm glad to see this vitally important yet sadly forgotten period of history get some coverage in the public sphere, it's long overdue. I was not involved with the production myself, nor have I seen it yet, but I've read some reviews by reenactors who've seen it and/or were involved in the project. From what I hear the film has been criticized for focusing too much on George Washington, (other than starting the whole thing, George played a minor role for the rest of the war) and for being too short, only 4 hours to cover 8 years (several important events were left out). The film is reportedly fair with no major bias towards the British or Indians, yet fails to cover the French perspective adequately. This being a WQED production, I was apprehensive that this might focus too much on the war in PA, and not enough on NY, the real center of conflict, but we'll see. As for my personal impressions, from what I've seen the reenactments appear to be very well done with a fairly high level of historical accuracy in the clothing and equipment portrayed, much more than can be said for other recent 18th century projects like "Lethal Musket"... I mean "The Patriot." So I'm looking forward to seeing "The War That Made America" and will have more thoughts once I have.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Plimoth Thom_
> ...much more than can be said for other recent 18th century projects like "Lethal Musket"... I mean "The Patriot." So I'm looking forward to seeing "The War That Made America" and will have more thoughts once I have.



 Thanks, Thom. It looks interesting to me too. I agree it was a major but often neglected period in our colonial history. Please let me know your thoughts after you see it.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 3, 2006)

This year also marks the 225th anniversary of the American victory at the Battle of Yorktown, Virginia. There will be activities to commemorate this event and other activities in 2006 associated with the 400th anniversary (1607-2007) of the founding of Jamestown as noted here.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Slippery_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> ...



Sorry about the typo: January 27 is his birthday.


----------



## Ivan (Jan 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gregg_
> 61st anniversary of Earl Scruggs making his debut with Bill Monroe´s Blue Grass Boys. December 8, 1945
> 
> [Edited on 1-3-2006 by Gregg]



Awesome!! Blue Grass is one of my favorite genres.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 10, 2006)

2006 marks the 400th anniversary of the birth of Puritan Samuel Bolton (1606 - 1654).


----------



## smhbbag (Jan 10, 2006)

not really a landmark anniversary, but Martin Luther will be 523 years young on November 10, 2006. 

The reason I know off the top of my head? Martin Luther's birthdate: Nov. 10, 1483....mine November 10, 1983 - his 500th birthday. I love that essentially meaningless tidbit to make me feel important


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Jan 10, 2006)

To qualify as an anniversary, I assume the total years must be a multiple of 10 or else we can list an infinite amount of dates being that every event in history happened within a date on our calendar.


----------



## VictorBravo (Jan 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ChristopherPaul_
> To qualify as an anniversary, I assume the total years must be a multiple of 10 or else we can list an infinite amount of dates being that every event in history happened within a date on our calendar.



Shucks, I wanted to list my 6th year growing grapes. I'll announce in 4 years. But isn't an anniversary yearly??


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ChristopherPaul_
> To qualify as an anniversary, I assume the total years must be a multiple of 10 or else we can list an infinite amount of dates being that every event in history happened within a date on our calendar.



Right! Plus I am particularly interested in events with cultural or church history significance.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smhbbag_
> not really a landmark anniversary, but Martin Luther will be 523 years young on November 10, 2006.
> 
> The reason I know off the top of my head? Martin Luther's birthdate: Nov. 10, 1483....mine November 10, 1983 - his 500th birthday. I love that essentially meaningless tidbit to make me feel important


----------



## tcalbrecht (Jan 10, 2006)

50th anniversary of Joe Besser replacing Shemp Howard as the third Stooge.

"Why soitainly ..."


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Jan 10, 2006)

October 11th, 2006 marks the 110th anniversary of Anton Bruckner's death.
Anton Bruckner


the picture in my signature is him. In my book he is the greatest symphonist ever.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tcalbrecht_
> 50th anniversary of Joe Besser replacing Shemp Howard as the third Stooge.
> 
> "Why soitainly ..."


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 16, 2006)

January 17 marks the 300th anniversary of the birth of Benjamin Franklin (1706).


----------



## kevin.carroll (Jan 17, 2006)

This year also marks the 20th anniversary of my wedding to my gorgeous wife!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 22, 2006)

2006 marks the 450th anniversary of the death of the John Ponet (August 1556).


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 15, 2006)

NPR said that today is the 2050th anniversary of the assasination of Julius Caesar. The Ides of March was on March 15, 44 B.C. Can anyone explain the math that would confirm this anniversary?


----------



## Ivan (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> NPR said that today is the 2050th anniversary of the assasination of Julius Caesar. The Ides of March was on March 15, 44 B.C. Can anyone explain the math that would confirm this anniversary?



Liberal math?


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Mar 15, 2006)

300th of the founding of American Presbyterianism as they say, by Francis Makemie with the forming of the Philadelphia Presbytery of the PCUSA in 1706. There will be an article by D. G. Hart on Makemie in the 2006 issue of _The Confessional Presbyterian._


----------



## Plimoth Thom (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> NPR said that today is the 2050th anniversary of the assasination of Julius Caesar. The Ides of March was on March 15, 44 B.C. Can anyone explain the math that would confirm this anniversary?



I'm not sure I understand the question. The math looks good to me.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Plimoth Thom_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> ...



I'm sure I'm just dense, but it would seem that an anniversary divisible by 10 this year should end with the number 6 rather than 4. Counting backwards I can see that 2006 is 2050 years removed from 44 BC since there was no year zero, but intuitively I'm having trouble with the concept. The confusion probably results from my lack of caffeine this morning, but nevertheless, if anyone could crystallize it for me I would be grateful.


----------



## sastark (Mar 15, 2006)

Think of it as a number line, Andrew. On a piece of paper, draw a number line with 0 in the middle. Then, count to the left, -1, -2, -3, -4 and to the right, 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6. Count the distance between -4 and 6 and it will be 10. Think of "BC" years as negative numbers and you will see that the distance between -44 and 2006 is 2050 years.

Does that help? (if not, see below for my attempt at a PB number line)

<--|---|---|---|---|---|---|---|---|---|---|-->
...-4..-3..-2..-1..0...1...2...3...4...5...6

[Edited on 3-15-2006 by sastark]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sastark_
> Think of it as a number line, Andrew. On a piece of paper, draw a number line with 0 in the middle. Then, count to the left, -1, -2, -3, -4 and to the right, 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6. Count the distance between -4 and 6 and it will be 10. Think of "BC" years as negative numbers and you will see that the distance between -44 and 2006 is 2050 years.
> 
> Does that help? (if not, see below for my attempt at a PB number line)
> ...



Yes, thanks Seth!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 12, 2006)

A.A. Milne's _Winnie-the-Pooh_ was first published on October 14, 1926; hence, 2006 marks the 80th birthday of Christopher Robin and Pooh Bear:


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 12, 2006)

2006 marks the 440th anniversary of _De Beeldenstorm_, the Iconoclastic riots of the Netherlands, which occured in the summer of 1566, and also marked the beginning of the Eighty Years War which lead to Dutch independence from Spanish Catholic tyranny.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 15, 2006)

July 17 marks the 10th anniversary of TWA Flight 800 (1996).


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> 2006 marks the 450th anniversary of the death of the John Ponet (August 1556).



John Ponet, _A Short Treatise on Political Power_


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> 2006 marks the 440th anniversary of _De Beeldenstorm_, the Iconoclastic riots of the Netherlands, which occured in the summer of 1566, and also marked the beginning of the Eighty Years War which lead to Dutch independence from Spanish Catholic tyranny.



On August 23, 1566 Dutch Land Guardian Margaretha van Parma granted rights to Calvinists in the Netherlands to preach the gospel for the first time.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 1, 2006)

The Great Fire of London began 340 years ago on September 2, 1666.


----------



## Gregg (Sep 1, 2006)

21st anniv. of busting my head open on a speedbrake of a F-4 phantom.


----------



## jaybird0827 (Sep 1, 2006)

<a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZNxdm414YYUS%2526i%253D4%252F4%255F1%255F218%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/4/4_1_218.gif" alt="SmileyCentral.com" border="0"><img border="0" src="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fimgfarm%252Ecom%252Fimages%252Fnocache%252Ftr%252Ffw%252Fsmiley%252Fsocial%252Egif%253Fi%253D4%252F4_1_218/image.gif"></a>

And "yours truly" was born 60 years ago on August 27, 1946 (we celebrated officially this past Monday).


----------



## Augusta (Sep 1, 2006)

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> A.A. Milne's _Winnie-the-Pooh_ was first published on October 14, 1926; hence, 2006 marks the 80th birthday of Christopher Robin and Pooh Bear:


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 13, 2006)

October 14, 2006 marks the 940th anniversary of the Battle of Hastings (October 14, 1066).


----------



## caddy (Oct 13, 2006)

O Brother, Where Art Thou? (2000)

Now there is some GOOD BLUEGRASS Music in that Movie !






> _Originally posted by Ivan_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Gregg_
> ...


----------



## nicnap (Oct 16, 2006)

October 23rd marks 9 years that my wife and I have been together. November the 3rd marks our 5th wedding anniversary!!! (I know it's not what your looking for but it is important to me).


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 27, 2006)

On November 28, 1666 (340 years ago), Covenanter forces were defeated by Royalists at the Battle of Rullion Green, thus ending the Pentland Rising. 

More here.



> Rullion Green by Prof. John Stuart Blackie
> 
> Say not that they were harsh and stern and sour,
> Or say they were so, but not therefore base;
> ...


----------



## bookslover (Nov 28, 2006)

tcalbrecht said:


> 50th anniversary of Joe Besser replacing Shemp Howard as the third Stooge.
> 
> "Why soitainly ..."



Of course, no one was better than the beloved Curley!


----------



## bookslover (Nov 28, 2006)

nicnap said:


> October 23rd marks 9 years that my wife and I have been together. November the 3rd marks our 5th wedding anniversary!!! (I know it's not what your looking for but it is important to me).



November 5th was my 54th birthday, and November 7th was me and my wife's (not sure about the syntax there) 26th wedding anniversary. God is good...

November 7th was ALSO Billy Graham's 88th birthday. Sure was thoughtful of him to be born on my anniversary!


----------



## bookslover (Nov 28, 2006)

caddy said:


> O Brother, Where Art Thou? (2000)
> 
> Now there is some GOOD BLUEGRASS Music in that Movie !



I like bluegrass, too. Del McCoury, in fact...along with Flatt & Scruggs, etc.

On the classical music side of things, last May 28 was the German baritone Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau's 81st birthday.


----------

